# Introduction



## Evil_Merlin (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi, BillF. here, AKA Evil_Merlin.

I live just North of Boston.

I'm a large scale RC aircraft builder (mostly 1/4 and 1/5th scale), focused on German and Russian birds.

I've been into Warbirds since I was a kid and have been flying full scale aircraft since I was 14. Got my PPL SEL rating as soon as I legally could and held just about every rating since then at one time or another. I was lucky enough to win Cadet of The Year and get to be the GIB of an F-15B out of OANGB in the late 80's. I also have some PIC time in a T/P-51, T-28 and B-17.

I'm an active member of Beverly Composite Squadron in the Civil Air Patrol (was up flying this weekend)







I love discussion and arguments about anything WW2 aircraft related and hope to find a nice home here.

Thanks!


----------



## DBII (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome Mr Evil. 

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2008)

Hallo Evil_Merlin

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome Evil Merlin! Very impressive! Any pics of those flights, especially the Fortress?


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Feb 6, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Welcome Evil Merlin! Very impressive! Any pics of those flights, especially the Fortress?




Unfortunately most of them were 20+ years ago. But stay tuned for this summer, as I have a date with a B-24, B-25 and maybe even an Me-262 if the Collings Foundation is going to be in the area again.


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Feb 6, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Hallo Evil_Merlin
> 
> Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.



Dzien dobry.

Dziekuje!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2008)

Evil_Merlin said:


> Dzien dobry.
> 
> Dziekuje!




What nice. Do you have Polish roots or you are a Pole?


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Feb 6, 2008)

Wurger said:


> What nice. Do you have Polish roots or you are a Pole?



Actually I'm more than half Native American (american Indian) with a little Ukranian, Scottish and a pinch of Sicilian.

But since we live in a big place, I found it never hurts to know a little of every language I can, especially with my love of WW2 aircraft. You never know who you run into!

PS: The Fw 190 A8/R2 in your signature, Black 8 as flown by Unteroffizier Willi Maximowitz from IV./JG 3, 11.Staffel, is the exact paint scheme I am doing on my 1/5th scale Fw 190 from Jack Devine Models.


----------



## DBII (Feb 6, 2008)

Evil Merlin, one of the threads has the Collings Foundation schedule for the year. They will be in my area in March. I wish I had the funds to go on a trip. Did they pick up the Me262 two seater? 

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2008)

Evil_Merlin said:


> Actually I'm more than half Native American (american Indian) with a little Ukranian, Scottish and a pinch of Sicilian.
> 
> But since we live in a big place, I found it never hurts to know a little of every language I can, especially with my love of WW2 aircraft. You never know who you run into!
> 
> PS: The Fw 190 A8/R2 in your signature, Black 8 as flown by Unteroffizier Willi Maximowitz from IV./JG 3, 11.Staffel, is the exact paint scheme I am doing on my 1/5th scale Fw 190 from Jack Devine Models.





Oh... what a mixture... Great, nice to meet you BillF here.
My name is Wojtek.
As far as your Fw190 model is concerned, I haven't seen this one yet, I'm afraid  .But the camo pattern is really Willi Maximowitz's one.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2008)

Evil, my uncle lives in Swampscott and I may see him this spring. There is an airshow or something similar about that time? Understand about the B-17, thought I would throw it out there. Your thesis on the Dora and the TA should intrest a few around here.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, BillF.... you'll enjoy the place. Lots of good people
here with a ton of info.... about everything....

Charles


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Feb 6, 2008)

DBII said:


> Evil Merlin, one of the threads has the Collings Foundation schedule for the year. They will be in my area in March. I wish I had the funds to go on a trip. Did they pick up the Me262 two seater?
> 
> DBII



yes the Collings Foundation picked up Wk. No. 501241, painted as White 1. Its a Me 262 B-1c.

Me-262 Program - The Collings Foundation



Wurger said:


> Oh... what a mixture... Great, nice to meet you BillF here.
> My name is Wojtek.
> As far as your Fw190 model is concerned, I haven't seen this one yet, I'm afraid .But the camo pattern is really Willi Maximowitz's one.



Its a pleasure to meet you Wojtek, I see a lot of great posts by you. You can find more information on Jack Devines models here: Focke-Wulf_FW-190. I think Maximowitz's Wurger is one of the best looking A8/R2's out there.




Njaco said:


> Evil, my uncle lives in Swampscott and I may see him this spring. There is an airshow or something similar about that time? Understand about the B-17, thought I would throw it out there. Your thesis on the Dora and the TA should intrest a few around here.



The airshow we throw (and this year we are doing a World War II themed dance as well with a lot of the WW2 local re-enactors showing up in uniforms, Jeeps, and on and on) is usually at the end of September at the tail end of Collings season.

As for my thesis, I'm still fighting my old college for ownership. I've been trying to get it taken care of this season, as I owe the folks over at RC Scale Builder (RCSCALEBUILDER.COM) which is a fantastic resource for scale RC folks, a copy as well!




ccheese said:


> Welcome to the forum, BillF.... you'll enjoy the place. Lots of good people
> here with a ton of info.... about everything....




So I have noticed! I hope my knowledge of the Russian birds and German birds comes in handy, but it seems that there are plenty of folks very knowledgable on the Luftwaffe already!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2008)

Evil_Merlin said:


> Its a pleasure to meet you Wojtek, I see a lot of great posts by you. You can find more information on Jack Devines models here: Focke-Wulf_FW-190. I think Maximowitz's Wurger is one of the best looking A8/R2's out there.




Thank you E_M for the nice words towards me.Also thanks for the link. Really these by Jack Devine are excellent models.You have to start your own thread on your Wurger assembling in our modelling section.We can chat about this there.

regards,


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome to the site Evil.


----------



## DBII (Feb 6, 2008)

Evil Merlin, I have a thread in the model section. I am working on a Russian 
B-25. If you get a chance please visit. I am curently looking for information about the cardboard drop tanks that was installed. I would be thankful if you could post any information about the 37mm canon the Russians used or there bombsite. 

Thanks, DBII


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Feb 6, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Thank you E_M for the nice words towards me.Also thanks for the link. Really these by Jack Devine are excellent models.You have to start your own thread on your Wurger assembling in our modelling section.We can chat about this there.
> 
> regards,




Wurger, you can bet I will. Before I get to the Fw 190 though I have three planes I need to finish first.

BalsaUSA 1/4 Scale Fokker D.VII (https://www.balsastore.com/store/products.php?cat=7&pg=2)

Ziroli 1/4ish scale Ju-87 B2 Stuka (Nick Ziroli Plans: On-Line Catalog)

and last but not least the mighty MeisterScale Fw 190D9
(Meister Scale FW190 D9)



thorlifter said:


> Welcome to the site Evil.



Thank you!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2008)

Evil_Merlin said:


> Wurger, you can bet I will. Before I get to the Fw 190 though I have three planes I need to finish first.
> 
> BalsaUSA 1/4 Scale Fokker D.VII (https://www.balsastore.com/store/products.php?cat=7&pg=2)
> 
> ...




Cool.You have much work to do on them.I hope you will finish them successfully.


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Feb 6, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Welcome to the forum, BillF.... you'll enjoy the place. Lots of good people
> here with a ton of info.... about everything....
> 
> Charles



Thank you!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, welcome Evil from the land down under...


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Evil Merlin, Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you'll dove tail in here nicely.


----------



## Graphiticus (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Bill. Welcome from the depths of my basement sanctuary located in Cincinnati, Ohio. I would love to see some more of your aerial pics.

Andy


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey there Evil and welcome


----------



## A4K (Feb 12, 2008)

G'day mate, and welcome from a half English (the bad half) Kiwi living in Hungary who speaks English (rarely), German,and Hungarian, with a touch of Swedish, Spanish, and Maori thrown in for good measure..


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Feb 13, 2008)

A4K said:


> G'day mate, and welcome from a half English (the bad half) Kiwi living in Hungary who speaks English (rarely), German,and Hungarian, with a touch of Swedish, Spanish, and Maori thrown in for good measure..



Jó napot kívánok!


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Feb 13, 2008)

Graphiticus said:


> Hi Bill. Welcome from the depths of my basement sanctuary located in Cincinnati, Ohio. I would love to see some more of your aerial pics.
> 
> Andy




just for you Andy:


----------



## DBII (Feb 13, 2008)

I am going to have and get me a plane. 

DBII


----------

